# mhl adapter



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there anyway to get the nexus 7 to work with my Mhl adapter? I haven't found any solutions but I have seen people got otg cables to work.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

One of the UTG adapters I bought specifically for he N7 has a HDMI port. Haven't bothered to try using it though

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Idt so. That's why they have the nexus q. Well when it rereleases

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

